# The Green River



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

A friend is headed to float the green this weekend. Any advice on what patterns to take? 

I'll be hanging out with my little brothers on the northern region rifle deer hunt - mountians as crowded as disneyland with high powered rifles. I need to get those guys into bow hunting.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Black Wooley Buggers.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

ginger colored wooley buggers
black sz22 zebra midges
size 20 pheasant tails

any baetis dries emergers you have size 18-22


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Egg patterns too


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. 
He had a good trip, floated section A twice. Said he caught some browns and bows, and that was all the info I could get out of him before I had to get away from work to sleep off a night shift.


----------



## LickinLips (Oct 28, 2008)

A trip up there is always a good experience!!! I wish I could head up there more often.


----------



## southy10 (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you know what part there going to fish. That is a great river to fish I wish it was me .


----------

